# How strict!-Caution/conviction



## dizzyditzy (Jul 16, 2012)

I wanted to ask about crb issues - did anyone else have any cautions/convictions and get through the process..... need hope!


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

I think it will depend on what they are for and if you have been up front and honest with your SW, speak to them and see what they say.


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

it does depend on what for, when, and have you shown regret and learnt from it.


any thing against a child, vulnerable adult or violent then it will be a no


but for example shoplifting show remorse and its a while ago and you are honest about it and you should be fine


----------



## dizzyditzy (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi spoken to three sw's now and have explained cautions and convictions and they said to continue applying even with one of them being a caution for abh. I was completely honest with the circumstances around it and they said I should definately not let that put me off and continue with the process! Thank god, thought they would judge me! 
thnks for your comments Jules and Miny Moo x


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

I was wondering about convictions too, it's a very long time ago but my dh has been convicted of a motoring effnce, way before we even met. I had totally forgot about it until now. It meant he lost his licence but has had it back for a long time and his licence is now clean. i really hope this wont affect things. My heart sank earlier today when I remembered about this.


----------



## smudgerbabe (Sep 16, 2011)

Shining Star this won't be an issue for sure. If they discounted every adopter or fosterer for motoring offences I think there would be an even bigger shortage! It's offences against children and stuff really that they're looking for and same as Jules F comment. Really, I wouldn't give it another second's thought.


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

I second what smudger has said about motoring offences.  It will be discussed but will absolutely not be a stumbling block to you progressing your application.  You can relax  

The biggies are offences against children or vulnerable people and fraud as for obvious reasons they need 'honest' people  . Certainly the offences against children or vulnerable people would be a show stopper ...... not sure about fraud or violence but do know they would understandably be cautious  

X


----------

